# My father's ships



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd like to see if anyone has pix or info on some of the coastal ships my late father served on. These are:

Taycraig - wrecked in Mounts Bay
Rossmore
Porthcarrick - wrecked on N.Cornwall coast?
Luanda
Firecrest
Rivelin

Cheers
Andy G


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Picture of Rivelin
http://www.rhiw.com/y_mor/coastal_vessels_photos/vessels_06/rivelin.jpg


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Taycraig : 27th Jan 1936, Cornish owned, London registration; dragged anchor in a south west gale - wrapped herself around the tall post and cage beacon of gear Rocks ( off the promenade ). Her crew were saved by the lifeboat; Taycraig was in ballast for Newlyn ( heading for Newlyn to take on roadstone ). She sank until her funnel and masts stood out of the water. Could not be salvaged. ( I think I have a picture somewhere ).


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Could Firecrest be FIRCREST? I have details on that ship and her loss to U124.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

ROSSMORE: County of Cornwall Shipping Co
Built 1907 by Murdoch & Murray
627 tons; 180-2x27-6x11 80 nhp; compound engines. 
On a voyage from Hayle to Barry, she was bombed and sunk by German aircraft on March 25th, 1941, 12 miles N.E. of Godrevy Light. 
Six of her crew of 10 were lost.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

FIRCREST
Built as RIOL 1907 by Bremer Vulkan, Vegesack
5341 gross tons, 8750 deadweight tons
Confiscated from Germans by Allies after WW1
1921-1939 PRERADOVIC; Jugoslavenski Lloyd AD, Zagreb
1940 sold Crest Shipping Co Ltd, London (Ivanovic); Renamed FIRCREST
25th August 1940 2356 CET. In convoy HX65A, torpedoed by U124 and sunk in 58 52N 06 34W. 
On voyage from Wabana to River Tees with a cargo of 7,900 tons of iron ore. 
No survivors of the 40 crew.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

More on loss of TAYCRAIG
Lifeboat named "W & S". 
Taycraig (163 tons; owned by County of Cornwall Shipping Company of Redruth ). Taycraig was forced onto Gear rock in a strong SSW gale, in heavy rain. The ship was reported on fire. It took half an hour to reach the ship ( a distance of just over a mile ). Upon arriveal it was found the ship was not on fire and partly submerged. The blaze was a mattress set on fire to gain attention. It was one of those situations that was later repeated with the Solomon Browne, as the Taycraig's master fully expected the lifeboat to be thrown onto his deck. The crew jumped one at a time, choosing their moment, one man fell into the sea, but was quickly saved. The lifeboat had only one of the two engines working. Coxwain Frank Blewett was awarded the RNLI Bronze Medal for the skill in which he had saved the crew.


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

If my memory serves me right I remember a collier "Firecrest" owned by the London Gas light and Coke Co. Sailed Tyne/London
Ivor


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Andy,

There was a Firecrest built 1929 by John Lewis, Aberdeen.
Official No. 149359. 538 tons. 
Renamed Briardene in 1952 and broken up Nieuw, Lekkerland 10.11.1961.

I don't know if that's your ship.

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Taycraig*

Here is the picture I have ...


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Treeve, many thanks for all this. 
Hugh McL, yes that's the ship
I'll respond in a bit more detail soon, as I'm not well at the moment.
Please keep any more info coming.

Thanks and regards
Andy G


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Treeve (sorry, don't know your real name!)
Thanks for the info on Taycraig and Rossmore. Dad was on both when they went down. The Taycraig details of how the crew were rescued by the Penlee boat make more sense of why my Dad was so very upset when the Solomon Browne was lost. He got upset whenever any ship was lost but this one must have stirred some vivid memories. Frank Blewett is a name that rings a bell, maybe Dad met up with him when we were on holiday in Hayle, but there again, there seemed to be a few Blewetts in that part of the world.

Hugh, I'm sure? I can remember Dad showing me the Briardene when I was very young indeed, telling me it was one of his old ships, may have been at Shoreham??

That leaves the Porthcarrick for anyone to help with, and I've also remembered another, the Empire Cricketer.

Anyone able to help with either of these two please?

Thanks
Andy G


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Empire Cricketer*

Hello Andy (Hope you are feeling better),

Empire Cricketer. 299 tons.

Launched 18.9.43. Completed February, 1944.
Builder: Pimblott. Northwich. Yard No.655.

Coastal Tanker. MOWT 
1946 *HAVSTRAUM*, M/S Straum, Norway. 
1967 *ANNE BERITH*, A.A.Rasmussen, Norway 
1970 *AKSTANK*, Per Hagen, Norway. 
1977 *HIGH HEAT*, Bulk Product Shipping Trading Ltd, Singapore.

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I am still unaware of the Porthcarrick
EMPIRE CRICKETER
Yard Nr 655 Built by I Pimblott & Sons Ltd, Northwich
299tons
Launched 18 Sept 1943
Completed Feb 1944
1946 Havstraum (A Utkilen, Norway )
1967 Anne Berith ( A A Ramussen, Norway )
1970 Akstank ( Per Hagen , Norway )
1971 new oil engine 
1977 High Heat ( Bulk Product Trading, Singapore )

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

When I remembered having those photos of the loss of the Taycraig, I had no idea that they would be so very apposite. I am so glad to have been of help.
Be Well, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

By the way, the wreck of the Taycraig is still there in deeper waters, by the Gear Pole.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Additional info Empire Cricketer

Official Number 168874. Callsign MFMX.

I too can see nothing on "Porthcarrick" is that spelt correctly?

Regards


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the information on Empire Cricketer.
As for Porthcarrick, I'm pretty sure the spelling is right, but I'll check with my older brother. He sailed with Dad quite a bit as a young lad so may remember.
Andy G


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have looked through Clive Carter's book of N Cornwall shipwrecks and there is nowt like Porthcarrick to be seen. I can't find any of that name in the Cornish ships I have listed so far ( I am also transcribing some Cornish vessels from the Shipping Register ) - but I will have a look when I am there on Tuesday. Any further clues will be of help, such as date of loss.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for checking this out Raymond, I really appreciate it. I think the spelling is correct as Porthcarrick is a west country village. I may, of course, be wrong about the wreck part. I know dad was shipwrecked three times, but maybe I got the 3rd ship wrong.

Kind regards
Andy


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Absolutely, I know of the village. I have looked through the lists I have of Shipping Companies with Cornish links, but no luck; as I say, I will check it out at the Cornwall records Office, as I will have an interest in her in any case. It is my plan to transcribe all the Penzance Registered Ships, but given time, I will be able to widen that. I have met someone who is doing just that for Falmouth Registered ships at the Maritime Museum, so I have no need to overlap his work. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Luanda*

After trudging through Google Image Search, I came across a picture of a Luanda - which pointed to a page no longer available; but Google cache had the page, so I found out the name of the company.

Luanda, cargueiro construído em 1948. 
NAVIOS DA ANTIGA FROTA PORTUGUESA
EMPRESA INSULANA DE NAVEGAÇÃO. 
I then looked for the name and company and found
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Portugal_Colonial.html#anchor2200625
and then
http://www.geocities.com/capecanaveral/8870/luanda.html
Which gives you a picture and the full details.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have been through the indeces at Cornwall Records Office, and there is not a Porthcarrick listed. It may have been Registered outside of Cornwall, of course. The closest I could see in the way of length of name was Pencalenick. I will be transcribing the Cornwall Ships Registers in any event.
A few months work, I guess. If you have any other clues for us to be able to help, let us know.... Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks again Raymond.
I'll have another word with my brother about Porthcarrick. The Luanda I'm looking for would be earlier than the one you've found. Pre WW2, I'm certain, but I may be wrong on the spelling of this one.
Regards
Andy


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Some "news" on the ship Porthcarrick. I have re-checked the catalogues, and I have now been informed that the lists of ship names in the indeces are only showing where do***ents of crew lists are held. I will have to refer directly to the Registers themselves. It may therefore yet be possible to find the ship. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## dorrien rose (Feb 21, 2007)

The Porthcarrick was owned by the Care line of Cardiff .


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

> I too can see nothing on "Porthcarrick" is that spelt correctly?


I think I was correct.

The ship is the cargo ship PORTHCARRACK (note spelling) official number 145750 built in 1924 for R.P Care.

And here: http://archiver.rootsweb.ancestry.com/th/read/Mariners/2004-10/1099177806

If PORTHCARRACK is correct here is a photo of her: http://www.mowbars.plus.com/Pictures/colliers 15.html scroll down to the bottom. 
And here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3742638628/sizes/o/in/set-72157621759632862/

Regards


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Andy G. Here is the BRIARDENE. with T.G.Irving"s fleet at that time. Taken from Ian Allan"s Coastal Cargo Ships of 1960.The photo credit goes to John.G.Callis.
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.reocities.com/capecanaveral/8870/luanda.html

Greg Hayden


----------



## ixion (Mar 7, 2007)

ss Porthcarrack
If of use there is mention of an ss Porthcarrack on Essex Records Office files
which I can provide further nformation on next time I go there. This appears to relate to her trading or being laid-up in the River Blackwater in Essex. 


https://secureweb1.essexcc.gov.uk/seaxpam2012/result_details.aspx?DocID=984880


----------



## williaia (Nov 19, 2011)

*Taycraig sinking*



meechingman said:


> I'd like to see if anyone has pix or info on some of the coastal ships my late father served on. These are:
> 
> Taycraig - wrecked in Mounts Bay
> Rossmore
> ...


Hi Andy, 
Long time since you posted the above and you may have found a lot of information since. Photos on this web site which you may or may not have seen http://www.picturepenzance.com/search/11687/?q=Taycraig&o=date . My grandfather had been on this ship in 1920s. He joined ship at St Ives (no date) and was discharged at Appledore. Ship's master at the time was T Bowden. Going by the name he was most likely from Cornwall. Ian


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Photo of "Empire Cricketer" as "Anne Berith":
http://dms10.dimu.org/image/012uN1iEzzQe?dimension=600x380


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

You might find photographs here....

http://www.photoship.co.uk/Browse Ship Galleries/

Laurie Ridyard.


----------

